# VPP of 3/4 tonner Xboat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Where can I find the VPP of this 1984 boat !
Thanks
Pierre


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

PierreM said:


> Where can I find the VPP of this 1984 boat !
> Thanks
> Pierre


Simple VPP


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

US Sailing has VPP/Polars for most designs:
US PHRF


----------

